# Charity race final countdown.



## Gary

The other thread was getting pretty long and hard to find out where we stand. We still have a few loose ends to finish up. One question that came up was whether or not to allow brushless motors. Thats gonna be Tols call. My $.02 is that since were allowing unlimited turn motors, I dont see whay not. I guess were sorta following ROAR rules and they recently approved brushless motors and also did away with the turn limit restrictions in brushed motors. They are keeping the classes seperate though. I havent seen them run yet so I dont know if they have an advantage or not.

On another note, its been decided to allow all 19 turn locked timing spec motors in TC and 1/12th scale classes.

For nitro classes, Im assuming tank size etc will be as per ROAR rules.

Are we going to worry about teching cars and weighing them? Do we think we need to?

Other unfinished bussiness was hand outs, sponsors and trophys. Do we want to go with trophys or plaques? Also, should we worry about getting trophys for classes that might not have a turn out like 1/12th stock?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I would not worry about the smaller classes like 12 stock or 12 19 turn for trophies. If enough run them we will mail the trophy but I do not even see those classes making, might be hard to even fill a 12 mod class. As for Brushless, I say all for allowing them, just no LIPO batteries. Concernign the fuiel tank size, I am not going to be strict as long as people are not making 8 minutes to a tank(which most pit at athe 5 minute mark anyway). We wont be weighing cars either, this isn't going to be the deciding factor from what I feel. If someone has to cheat to win then apparently they are not there for the right reason.


----------



## Gary

Works for me bro! Thanks.

How does everybody feel? We ready?


----------



## mongo88

Gary said:


> We ready?


Probably not.... lol


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Probably not.... lol


LOL. I know.  Remember how freaked out we were before and during the first BRCC?


----------



## mongo88

Oh yeah, I remember. Thats why I said that...lol


----------



## fishermanX

To bad I dont have a car to run. Would love to run a 12th or 1oth scale pan car.


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> To bad I dont have a car to run. Would love to run a 12th or 1oth scale pan car.


If you don't mind used, check out rctech.net and hobbytalk.com - both sites have some decent deals on used 1/12 cars out there. I think I remember seeing an nearly RTR CRC 3.1 or 3.2 for like $160! That's a screamin dealing considering it had the batt packs and servo included, plus tires and spares!

Check it out - you might be able to get going for little scratch!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Ok, who is running? And what class(s)?


I will be running 19 spec and a TA-04
RH


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will be there(of coarse) and running OPEN MOD


----------



## jerry23

Barracuda R2 Open Mod


Open Mod = Broke


----------



## Gary

Question for yall. Another fund raising event just popped up upstairs on TTMB. I was thinking of going BIG TIME this weekend with the announcement but I think we better wait so we dont step on any toes. When do yall think we should do this? Sooner, or later? And do yall want to put something together as fas as "Presentation?" We can do that via E Mail.

The time is getting close to go for donations.


----------



## mongo88

Gary- you got a pm.


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Gary- you got a pm.


One back at ya bro. Thats a great idea!


----------



## mongo88

Glad you liked it. Hopefully you can do something with it. If you guys were doing it here in Austin, I definately could help. Unfortunately, my contacts are only here in the Austin area.... For now anyway...


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Glad you liked it. Hopefully you can do something with it. If you guys were doing it here in Austin, I definately could help. Unfortunately, my contacts are only here in the Austin area.... For now anyway...


Wish we could, but we just dont have the manpower.


----------



## mongo88

Just takes a few phone calls or emails. Up to you though.


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Just takes a few phone calls or emails. Up to you though.


After my ten hour days, and modding on the site, especially on the political forum and 17 PMs in the last two days, my plate is full. LOL


----------



## Tol Thomas

OK found some info out with Matt at Mikes, from his understanding, they would supply the facility, 2cool Racing would be doing everything else, getting trophies and what not. I suggest we look into seeing what it would cost to do plaques, say a 6x8 for 1st, 4x6 for 2nd and TQ, and a 3x5 for third. I do not see a point in doing 1st/2nd/3rd for lower mains unless everyone who finished in a main ahead of them got one as well(just my opinion though). We know Nitro Sedan and 1/8 along with mod and 19 sedan will more than likely make, stock is questionable, and 12 mod is questionable, the other classes I would say we mail them if the class makes. This gives us 5 classes of plaques to get with 4 in each class. So who wants to find out what it will cost to get these done so we can find the funds for them.


----------



## Gary

I can ask the fishing guys and look for a discount if someone else is willing to willing to do the pick up and delivery?


----------



## Gary

Well, the ball is rolling. Lets see what happens.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I can ask the fishing guys and look for a discount if someone else is willing to willing to do the pick up and delivery?


That is fine - I can help out there.

Tol,

Mark had told me that if we could not find a good place for trophies and plaques he had a guy that they used locally that he could place us in contact with. From what Matt was telling me, trophies are less expensive than plaques, hence we may be able to cover all classes - just depends on what we want to pay, etc. Aside from that, if some one has a good contact for Nikki, she was getting her awards from an online place and said they were very good - may want to check that option out too.

GIT R DUN!!!
PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

Either way is good, we just need t get some prices and find the money to get those and once the race happens the cost will be refunded or it could bedonated back. Either way, this is where we stand with the trophies.


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> Either way is good, we just need t get some prices and find the money to get those and once the race happens the cost will be refunded or it could bedonated back. Either way, this is where we stand with the trophies.


Its hard to find anything with on-road cars - I think these come close:

http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/index.php?sport_id=47&other=1

Take a look and let me know what ya'll think. Will give us a good comparison, at least.

PD2


----------



## Gary

So far I havent heard anything from the fishing guys.


----------



## Tol Thomas

TQ = http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=racing.allstar.large.jpg

1st = 6" cup http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=cup.6.large.jpg

2nd = 6" oval http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=racing.oval6.large.jpg

3rd = 5" oval http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=racing.oval6.large.jpg

Those to me would be good, not too expensive and they still look real good. Total for the trophies would be approximately $225 for every class. If you guys think, we could do this for the winner( http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=stockcar.JAT.large.jpg) which would increase the cost for all trophies up to approximately $300.

This is just my opinion from that site that Paul linked to.


----------



## Gary

The cup sorta looks funny. http://www.quicktrophy.com/sports/prod_large.php?img=cup.6.large.jpg

I like the rest though.


----------



## Tol Thomas

http://www.trophiesplus.com/Products.cfm?DID=8&Category_ID=19&GroupID=150

Here is a link to another site for Plaques for approximately the same price at the trophies above.

the 4x6 is about $6 each 
the 5x7 is about $7 each 
the 6x8 is about $8 each 
the 7x9 is about $9 each 
the 8x10 is about $10 each

they all come with 50 free characters engraved on them.


----------



## Gary

Im hitting the fishing guys up again. Weekends tend to be slow and that might be one reason I only got one response so far. I pushed sorta hard and tried to get them donated or at least at cost. I should know by Wednesday if that will happen, or if we have to go it alone.


----------



## Tol Thomas

http://www.crowntrophy.com/ This place is here in Houston and seem to have approximately similar prices to the ones online.


----------



## Gary

Whatta think Tol? Get everybodys oppinion and have Jerry take charge of the trophys?  I think somewhere he made the offer...... :slimer:

Ill still work the fishing guys, actually, a woman, and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Sounds good to me. With it getting close, this will need to be priority one and we also need to decide if they do end up costing a lot which classes we fell will make and which ones will not so we wont have to find that much more money before hand. No need in buying trophies for classes that no one will be entering.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> Sounds good to me. With it getting close, this will need to be priority one and we also need to decide if they do end up costing a lot which classes we fell will make and which ones will not so we wont have to find that much more money before hand. No need in buying trophies for classes that no one will be entering.


Plus, we need those who have offered to help long ago to step up and pitch in.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Yep, once the trophies are done, it really only is up to how well we promoted the event and who all will show to enjoy in on the fun.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> Yep, once the trophies are done, it really only is up to how well we promoted the event and who all will show to enjoy in on the fun.


Yea, and I gotta work out the BBQ yet. That just may come out of my pocket. 

Promotion has gone pretty well. Time is getting near and its not much of a hassle for everyone to go and post up on the other boards. Pump the crowd up so to speak.


----------



## Gary

I need a Snail Mail addy again. I cant find it. I just got a PM for an early donation and I would think it would be better to go to Paul or Chris rather than to the track. This donation can be used for the trophys and get us rolling. Paul or Chris, can you PM me a address so I can pass it along?

Thank you.

Again. Donations are starting to roll in.


----------



## Gary

To give credit, where credit is due, boomgoon, Jeff, will be sending a $100 to the cause. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> To give credit, where credit is due, boomgoon, Jeff, will be sending a $100 to the cause. Thank you Jeff.


A HUGE thank you to Jeff!! We greatly appreciate it!!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

I will donate 100 bucks for the race also........I'll give it to Tol this weekend if thats O.K.?

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> I will donate 100 bucks for the race also........I'll give it to Tol this weekend if thats O.K.?
> 
> ronnie norris


Man that sounds awesome Ronnie! I know we all greatly appreciate it! I'm not sure who to make it out to just yet - I'd find out from Gary or even Tol.

Thank you! The kids at Shriners will be happy too!
PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

it will be cash.........you take that?


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> it will be cash.........you take that?


We don't need no stinkin cash! LOL!! Yeah, that is perfectly fine bro! Again, we greatly appreciate it!

PD2


----------



## boat

Gary, you have a PM from me.


----------



## Gary

Ronnie Norris said:


> I will donate 100 bucks for the race also........I'll give it to Tol this weekend if thats O.K.?
> 
> ronnie norris


I just *KNEW *you were gonna jump in just like that bro! LOL. You have a heart of gold. Thank you so much! 

We have another donation yall. His handle is boat, and his name is John Provenzano. He is the guy that offered us to do the RC demo at the offroad show. He also will be heading up a fishing tournament even that will benefit this site in the near future. And I know that yall will support that as well.  He is pitching in another $100. Thank you very much bro. I think that put us in the safety zone as far as getting the trophys ordered in time.

Speaking of which, where do I tell the bruthas to send the money? We need to make sure we have it near so we can order the trophys. Do one of yall want to recieve the donations at your house and be the guy to pay for the trophys and handle that? Thats after we decide what were doing. LOL

Also, who is the best accounting type guy? We need to track things. What we spent on trophys and/or anything else that pops up. The totals that go to the Shriners etc.

This is my take. I would prefer the entry fees goes to Mikes. Any side donations from this site I would prefer go to one of us for not only to get recognintion to the TTMBers, but to control and seperate the entry fees from the donations.

Whatta yall think?

And, who is handling the trophys? 

I feel good yall.  I was worried for awhile. I think were looking good now. In a week or two, Ill go to TTMB with the full blown promotion for donations.

Lets get er done!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

np gary.....just trying to help


----------



## Gary

I guess I will handle the trophys. Ill have the guys send me their checks. Have yall got something in mind that you want to roll with? I work alot of hours and could use some help with a quanity and a style plus I dont want to make that decision on my own.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I have yet to hear any word on what I posted, with use of the alternative 1st place in place of the cup. I vote we keep them simple, with stating like:

2COOL ONROAD CHARITY RACE

[class] (centered)
CHAMPION(centered)

2006 (centered)



and have 2nd PLACE and 3rd PLACE on the others with 

 TOP 
 QUALIFIER 

on the TQ trophie.


----------



## jerry23

I didnt look at the suggested trophies but whatever is decided is more then cool with me.Anything is fine so whatever is agreed upon, I'm happy with.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I know one thing, my old batteries I ahev been running at mikes had good numbers when they were new 430 run time and 1.18 volts at 30 amp discharge in my 3300's. If my new 4200's perform as good as the numbers say 526 run time with 1.214 volts at 30 amp discharge or 451 run time with 1.205 volts at 35 amp discharge, these things will be ballistic. all I know is I should be faster next time out withotu worry of dumping like I did last weekend.


----------



## zxeric

Tol Thomas said:


> I know one thing, my old batteries I ahev been running at mikes had good numbers when they were new 430 run time and 1.18 volts at 30 amp discharge in my 3300's. If my new 4200's perform as good as the numbers say 526 run time with 1.214 volts at 30 amp discharge or 451 run time with 1.205 volts at 35 amp discharge, these things will be ballistic. all I know is I should be faster next time out withotu worry of dumping like I did last weekend.


**** ! Sounds like some REALLY good packs !


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol-
get with ya this weekend to give ya my donation.

ronnie


----------



## PD2

zxeric said:


> **** ! Sounds like some REALLY good packs !


Eric,

A "birdy" told me that you used to do some of the trophies/plaques at the Lunatic races. Do you still have the connections for this or can you help out on this? Just thought I'd ask.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## zxeric

Yeah I did make the trophies for our series race and after that it has burnt me out on it......


----------



## PD2

zxeric said:


> Yeah I did make the trophies for our series race and after that it has burnt me out on it......


OK. No worries. I had just heard that they were some nice quality awards. We'll just take it to the awards and trophy places to see what we can do.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ill work on the design and quanity Sunday.


----------



## Gary

Help? Please?


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, you going to be at the track sunday? If so I can show up and help with the design for the trophies.


----------



## Gary

I wont be ready this Sunday.


----------



## Gary

*2Cool RC*​​*Modified Touring Car*​​*1st Place*​​*2006*​


----------



## Gary

How does that look? Most places offer free engraving up to 50 characters. If we can keep it short, we save money.


----------



## Gary

I wonder if we can have this guy engraved in? Ryan, you know more about this stuff than us. Do you think the image can be put into some sort of format, saved to disc, and then plugged into their engraving machine like a CNC machine does?


----------



## RH Customs

Looks good Gary, but I think we should but either Shriners or Mikes on there somewhere. But the format you have there looks good. I'm not extremely experience with cnc machines all though I like to. But I think it can, only thing is the image has to be converted into a autocad format. I do have AutoCad 2005. Check with the trophy company and see what type of format they need. I'm 80% sure I can convert it for ya.

RH


----------



## PD2

Logos will probably raise the costs. Best case scenario would be to have the logo done up as a raised sticker or padded stick and placed in the center of a circle on the trophy then have the stuff that Gary wrote up engraved in the tag at the bottom of the trophy.

I say we keep things simple as Tol suggested. Maybe do some thing like all trophies are the same, but the difference between 1-3rd is Gold, Silver and Bronze in color?

PD2


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Looks good Gary, but I think we should but either Shriners or Mikes on there somewhere. But the format you have there looks good. I'm not extrmeley experience with cnc machines all though I like to. But I think it can, only thing is the image has to be converted into a autocad format. I do have AutoCad 2005. Check with the trophy company and see what type of format they need. I'm 80% sure I can convert it for ya.
> 
> RH


Yea, we should include the Shriners I guess. LOL

I have to go up top and look for someone who is supposed to have a connection for trophys in Katy. I havent talked to her for awhile, but she is heavily involved with other charity events. Once I get that info, I can take it to the next step and see if they can do the design. I wouldnt put much labor in it right now. Lemee see what she says.


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Logos will probably raise the costs. Best case scenario would be to have the logo done up as a raised sticker or padded stick and placed in the center of a circle on the trophy then have the stuff that Gary wrote up engraved in the tag at the bottom of the trophy.
> 
> I say we keep things simple as Tol suggested. Maybe do some thing like all trophies are the same, but the difference between 1-3rd is Gold, Silver and Bronze in color?
> 
> PD2


And keep the sizes the same? That might bring the cost down also.


----------



## Gary

*2Cool RC *​*And Mikes Hobby Shop*​​​*Modified Touring Car*​​*1st Place*​​​*Benefiting the Shriners Hospital*​​*2006*​


----------



## Gary

Heres the place.

Custom Awards & Engraving

920 s. Mason st. F Katy Texas.

281-392-3888


They dont have a website though. Anybody live in Katy that can stop by and check them out?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> And keep the sizes the same? That might bring the cost down also.


Yup - you got it!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> *2Cool RC *​
> *And Mikes Hobby Shop*​
> ​*Modified Touring Car*​
> *1st Place*​
> ​*Benefiting the Shriners Hospital*​​
> *2006*​


I like it! Looks fine to me. Couple that with the Gold, Silver and Bronze idea and I think we have a good place to start with.

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

I think it should be:

2COOL CHARITY RACE​​Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shiriners Hospital​​Sedan Modified​1st PLACE​2006​


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> I think it should be:
> 
> 2COOL CHARITY RACE​
> Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shiriners Hospital​
> Sedan Modified​1st PLACE​
> 2006​


I think we have a winner!  Fix the spelling of Shriners tho. I like it!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I think we have a winner!  Fix the spelling of Shriners tho. I like it!


I second that! Let's roll with it!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

2COOL CHARITY RACE​​
Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shriners Hospital​​
Sedan Modified​
*1st PLACE*​2006​
I changed the font to Times New Roman along witht he spelling correction.​


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> 2COOL CHARITY RACE​
> Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shriners Hospital​
> Sedan Modified​
> *1st PLACE*​2006​
> I changed the font to Times New Roman along witht he spelling correction.​


*YES! *


----------



## Tol Thomas

I actually kinda like how it looks in the quote too, with the letters slightly skewed.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> I actually kinda like how it looks in the quote too, with the letters slightly skewed.


I do too. I like it. I say we forget the design and go with that. It might cost us a buck or two extra for the extra characters, but Im all for it.

Ok. We need a TQ and 1-3rd place for each class. Were not sure which classes will be ran yet but we can assume that we will have 1/8th scale, 200mm sedan and mod sedan. Plus one for long distance.

Thats 13 so far.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I am pretty sure there will be a 19 turn sedan, and there are quite a few 1/12 scalers out there too that will prolly run mod 1/12. so I would think those would be a need to get before hand as well. that would be 21 total

1/8 1st 2nd 3rd tq
200sedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
modsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
19tsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
1/12 mod 1st 2nd 3rd tq
novice 1st 2nd 3rd tq
long distance

25?????????????????????????


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> I am pretty sure there will be a 19 turn sedan, and there are quite a few 1/12 scalers out there too that will prolly run mod 1/12. so I would think those would be a need to get before hand as well. that would be 21 total
> 
> 1/8 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 200sedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> modsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 19tsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 1/12 mod 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> novice 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> long distance
> 
> 25?????????????????????????


Yup, that is about what we figured. Now if we can keep the costs as relatively low as possible we should be good.

PD2


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> I am pretty sure there will be a 19 turn sedan, and there are quite a few 1/12 scalers out there too that will prolly run mod 1/12. so I would think those would be a need to get before hand as well. that would be 21 total
> 
> 1/8 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 200sedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> modsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 19tsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 1/12 mod 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> novice 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> long distance
> 
> 25?????????????????????????


4x6", gold, silver and bronze?


----------



## Tol Thomas

Sounds good to me. What color for the TQ?


----------



## jerry23

Anodized blue?


----------



## Gary

jerry23 said:


> Anodized blue?


Or red?


----------



## PD2

I vote red!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Thanks to boat and boomgoon I have $200 towards the goal.


----------



## PD2

*Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!*



Gary said:


> Thanks to boat and boomgoon I have $200 towards the goal.


 

THANK YOU boat and boomgoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

We have a little over a month to go. All yall pumped up?

What????????


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> We have a little over a month to go. All yall pumped up?
> 
> What????????


 
GIT R DUN AND HAVE SUM FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:birthday2

BTW - Are you ready for love? (in reference to your signature)

PD2


----------



## SwayOveride

Hey Gary count me in for a donation of $100.... Ill have it with me when I come down the weekend for the race......


----------



## boom!

is this in Dallas?


----------



## Gary

SwayOveride said:


> Hey Gary count me in for a donation of $100.... Ill have it with me when I come down the weekend for the race......


Lloyd, that just put us in the GREEN for the trophys. Thank you so much bro! You can either give it to Toll or mail it to me since I got Trophy duty. :slimer:

Thanks dude. This race will all about "Quality"


----------



## Gary

boomgoon said:


> is this in Dallas?


Porter.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary said:


> Lloyd, that just put us in the GREEN for the trophys. Thank you so much bro! You can either give it to Toll or mail it to me since I got Trophy duty. :slimer:
> 
> Thanks dude. This race will all about "Quality"


Prefer it to get Mailed to Gary since he will be the one doing the trophy order and such. Oh yea, it is *1* *L not* *2*


----------



## Tol Thomas

boomgoon said:


> is this in Dallas?


boomgoon, like gary stated, this track is in Porter which is just north of Houston off highway 59, south of New Caney.


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=419493#post419493


----------



## Brew

Heres a map to Mikes. 

Be advised there is major highway construction going on in the area.

Northbound on 59 you must exit at Kingwood Dr. Stay on the feeder road, pass under Kingwood Dr and Northpark Dr. The second right turn past Northpark is E. Knox, Mike's is on the right hand side, about 3/4 of the way down the street. 

Southbound take the Kingwood Dr/Northpark exit, bear right for Northpark. Take a left on Northpark over the freeway. Go to the second light which is Loop 494, make a left, second left is E. Knox, make a left. Mike's is on the left.

Jeff


----------



## Gary

Thanks Jeff. 

Hey yall. You would NOT belive whats going on behind the scenes. :slimer:


----------



## Gary

Yall ever seen a thousand dollar fishing pole before?

I cant even speak. I have tears in my eyes right now.


----------



## boom!

Buddy, I have LOST a thousand dollar fishing pole before! But it feels a lot better this time.


----------



## Gary

boomgoon said:


> Buddy, I have LOST a thousand dollar fishing pole before! But it feels a lot better this time.


I dont even know what to say bro! I cant speak from what I just saw with you and Jim. That was un-freeking-belivable.

Ill have to post up later. I cant express how I am feeling. I have been telling the RC guys for a long time how this TTMB family sticks together, and I think they assumed Im nutz. I held my ground because I had faith in the family that is TTMB.

I cant wait to meet ya bro. You Jim and I need to do some fishing this summer. I guess I owe yall a beer.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I dont even know what to say bro! I cant speak from what I just saw with you and Jim. That was un-freeking-belivable.
> 
> Ill have to post up later. I cant express how I am feeling. I have been telling the RC guys for a long time how this TTMB family sticks together, and I think they assumed Im nutz. I held my ground because I had faith in the family that is TTMB.
> 
> I cant wait to meet ya bro. You Jim and I need to do some fishing this summer. I guess I owe yall a beer.


I BELIEVE!! I BELIEVE!!! I have seen the light! OMG!!!

ALL,

If you have not been up to where the BillyStix custom rod is being auctioned, you have got to go take a look! You will be amazed! I'm just like Biff! This Charity race is gonna happen, even if we don't see one car on the track!!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Um, boys and girls! We now have ROD #2 from Billy Stix up for auction and is going for $425! Rod #1 is sitting at $1400! That is a grand total, just in rods from the TTMB family, of $1825!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is just awesome!!! The spirit of giving is rubbing off on people and love it!!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## nichocha

*Amazing*

That is amazing, I think we are all just one big family!! You guys who donated are the greatest and the guys putting this together, great job!! I might try to make it and just watch I dont run on-road, but I can still make a few donations!! When exectly is this going to happen!!

Chad


----------



## RH Customs

The race will take place march 3-5.

RH


----------



## nichocha

*Thanks*

k-thanks!!!!

Chad


----------



## cjtamu

Where's the link to the rod auction? Y'all are just kickin *** and taking names.


----------



## Brew

cjtamu said:


> Where's the link to the rod auction? Y'all are just kickin *** and taking names.


The auction is going on within Gary's original post. If it gets much bigger it may need to get it's own thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=49636

Jeff


----------



## Gary

nichocha33 said:


> That is amazing, I think we are all just one big family!! You guys who donated are the greatest and the guys putting this together, great job!! I might try to make it and just watch I dont run on-road, but I can still make a few donations!! When exectly is this going to happen!!
> 
> Chad


Looking forward to meeting you my friend.


----------



## Gary

Brew said:


> The auction is going on within Gary's original post. If it gets much bigger it may need to get it's own thread.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=49636
> 
> Jeff


Thats been brought up Jeff. I hate to make any changes right now. What Im thinking is to let this one go as it is and not do anything. We can start another thread later for the other stuff. If it aint broke.............


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=50119

I think your right Jeff. LOL

Heres the new one. The rest of the info was getting "Clouded" over.


----------



## Gary

Oops, I forgot to mention. TWO BillyStix Custon Rods up for auction. That is one cool dude.


----------



## Gary

Ryan, here is the info I couldnt send to you in my E Mail.

1/8 1st 2nd 3rd tq
200sedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
modsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
19tsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
1/12 mod 1st 2nd 3rd tq
novice 1st 2nd 3rd tq
long distance

25?????????????????????????

2COOL CHARITY RACE​
Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shriners Hospital​
Sedan Modified​
*1st PLACE*​2006​


----------



## Gary

Do you have the time to work on this Ryan? Once we have an itemized list, we can move forward with some bids. Once everyone is in agreement, Ill shoot them a check and have the plaques delivered straight to the track.

As far as the doantion total stands right now, were at $950 received. Much more is promised though. Im gonna go back up top and try and work out those totals and try and get some more bidding going on for the BillyStix rods.

When do yall want to shut down the bidding? Im thinking Wednesday the 8th.

After the rod bidding is over with, Ill start another thread just for donations. With numbers like $400 shooting around for the rods, its a little intimidating for the folks who want to pitch in but dont have that kind of money to donate.

Thanks guys. Were looking good.


----------



## Gary

This is where we stand right now. Its pretty hard to put a number on what Brew will be doing with the BBQ but it is a very valuable donation. Thanks Jeff.

As of right now, between what I have actually received and what is promised, and the current bids on the rods, were looking at $2285.


----------



## boom!

What we need to do is find a way to get the 10.00 and 20.00 pledges so that everyone can participate.


----------



## boom!

Maybe I can get a banner made right before the race with all the contributors names on it. No amounts, just the names of all that donated any amount. ????


----------



## Gary

boomgoon said:


> What we need to do is find a way to get the 10.00 and 20.00 pledges so that everyone can participate.


Right! Thats why I want to shut down the bidding on the rods SOON! Get that out of the way so the others can help. Were gonna need alot of briskets and folks to help Brew cook em up also. Your still going to bring the lighting right? If we have a big turn out, Sunday may pretty late. The "A" mains just for the 1/8th scale and 200mm cars will be 30 minutes. Add triple "A" mains for 1/12th scale, 19 turn sedan and mod sedan at 5 minutes each...


----------



## Gary

boomgoon said:


> Maybe I can get a banner made right before the race with all the contributors names on it. No amounts, just the names of all that donated any amount. ????


We thought about that before but theres a hitch to it. Many people will make donations that weekend at the race. They will be left off the banner.


----------



## Gary

Or, they could sign the banner?????


----------



## boom!

I am going to bring 2 light towers with 4 light cluster each. It will make it daytime out there 24/7. We need to set them up 1 or 2 evenings before you get going so that we can adjust the lights. Will they be secure out there?


----------



## Gary

boomgoon said:


> I am going to bring 2 light towers with 4 light cluster each. It will make it daytime out there 24/7. We need to set them up 1 or 2 evenings before you get going so that we can adjust the lights. Will they be secure out there?


Yea, they should be fine. We can set them up that Friday during practice. Most likely I will be staying in Porter at my Daughters place, so I wont have to worry about making that long drive home.

Tol. Whats your thoughts on starting times?


----------



## Gary

Gary said:


> Ryan, here is the info I couldnt send to you in my E Mail.
> 
> 1/8 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 200sedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> modsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 19tsedan 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> 1/12 mod 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> novice 1st 2nd 3rd tq
> long distance
> 
> 25?????????????????????????
> 
> 2COOL CHARITY RACE​
> Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benifiting the Shriners Hospital​
> Sedan Modified​
> *1st PLACE*​
> 2006​


I want to keep this up.


----------



## Gary

Also, everyone needs to read the last few pages. Alot of new info was just added today.


----------



## RH Customs

So just wondering at this time, there is no set company for making the plaques? Just want to know, or were we going to use the one that Tol put a link to? Also are still using te differnt color for the backgrounds?

Thanks
RH

Oh and yes I have plenty of time, so that is no biggie.


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> So just wondering at this time, there is no set company for making the plaques? Just want to know, or were we going to use the one that Tol put a link to?
> 
> Thanks
> RH
> 
> Oh and yes I have plenty of time, so that is no biggie.


Give it a shot bro!  E Mail them a list and lets see what they will charge us. If there in the $250 range, I say pull the leever! I have $200 donated for the plaques and I can prolly handle the rest.


----------



## PD2

The wording and info looks great guys! I'm with Biff on this - lets get some pricing and pull a trigger fast on these. It will take some time for them to make them. If they can deliver out to the track then that is just an added bonus for us! 

As for the bidding on the rods, I'm fine with them ending on the 8th. I was just thinking of leaving it open till the Friday before, but that is cool.

And yes, we do need to open things up so that others can drop donations in smaller increments, yet still have an impact. As you recall, in the flyer, racers are supposed to be raising money, if they want and they can. Sort of like sponsorship, but more for donating than buying racing gear. LOL!

Do we have any idea if any one has pre-registered or entered up at Mike's yet? Last time I was there all was quite. Just wondering.

We're doing great guys!!! Let's keep the moment rolling through March 5!

GIT R DUN!!!!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

There's a sticky on the front page of this forum. It contains a pdf version of the Shriners donation form. If you want to start collecting $10 and $20 donations to bring to the race with you, just print it out and hit up your friends, coworkers, neighbors and loved ones. On another note, Jeff Parker is now working at Mike's. He called me about some details. As I recall, $20 or $25 of each entry fee was going to track rental. He had a note that said "shirts", but I assume we're handling that. Are we still doing shirts? If so, we need to pull the trigger on that in teh next week or so. We'll need to ask Mike's abotu pre-entries and try to figure out how many shirts to order.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> There's a sticky on the front page of this forum. It contains a pdf version of the Shriners donation form. If you want to start collecting $10 and $20 donations to bring to the race with you, just print it out and hit up your friends, coworkers, neighbors and loved ones. On another note, Jeff Parker is now working at Mike's. He called me about some details. As I recall, $20 or $25 of each entry fee was going to track rental. He had a note that said "shirts", but I assume we're handling that. Are we still doing shirts? If so, we need to pull the trigger on that in teh next week or so. We'll need to ask Mike's abotu pre-entries and try to figure out how many shirts to order.


No T-Shirts. We wont have the cash for that. I do have a connection for shirts if yall want to have your own made up though.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> There's a sticky on the front page of this forum. It contains a pdf version of the Shriners donation form. If you want to start collecting $10 and $20 donations to bring to the race with you, just print it out and hit up your friends, coworkers, neighbors and loved ones. On another note, Jeff Parker is now working at Mike's. He called me about some details. As I recall, $20 or $25 of each entry fee was going to track rental. He had a note that said "shirts", but I assume we're handling that. Are we still doing shirts? If so, we need to pull the trigger on that in teh next week or so. We'll need to ask Mike's abotu pre-entries and try to figure out how many shirts to order.


CJ, check your PM. Just sent you the particulars that I sent to Tol and Gary. If you talk to Jeff, pass that along. That is what Matt agreed to on behalf of Mike's.

Thanks man!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Got it, thanks.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Got it, thanks.


NP! We appreciate the help!

One kink in the chain coming out..........

GIT R DUN!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Just thought of some thing......for the guys living up in the Porter area, what are some hotels that racer's may need to start booking rooms for the race?!? If we are expecting out of town racers to show up we have got to give them some information on rooms and places to stay in the area. Post up what is around - include name, phone number and approximately how far from the track the hotel is.

I think this will help our out of town guest tremendously!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Like PD2 was saying, for the out of towners. I think the best thing would be for people to stay in the Woodlands. It is only a 25 minute or so drive and is a clear drive.

RH


----------



## cjtamu

Just got off the Phone with Steve Reiter at Shriners. He's going to try and come out on the 5th and bring a few people with him. Still not sure on whether any kids can come to the race, I'm waiting to hear from the woman that's in charge of that. But, we CAN make Fuxxy's deal happen, woo hoo! I'm about to e-mail him. A few questions: 1) Biff, are we covered on the BBQ? Do we need to do anything? 2) Tol, you're race director. Are you comfortable with Mike's software? Do we have a backup to run the heats while you're racing? PD, RH and I are both computer literate and can learn it pretty fast if we need to. They want to know b/c Jeff is, of course, supposed to be at the SWCS race that weekend. 3) Shirts. Do we want shirts? I'd like to have shirts with teh logo just for my own personal use. If we do, should we order enough to sell at the race? Once we've cleared our cash outlay then any profit could go to Shriners. 4) Biff, where's teh sticky that had the link to the donation form?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Just got off the Phone with Steve Reiter at Shriners. He's going to try and come out on the 5th and bring a few people with him. Still not sure on whether any kids can come to the race, I'm waiting to hear from the woman that's in charge of that. But, we CAN make Fuxxy's deal happen, woo hoo! I'm about to e-mail him. A few questions: 1) Biff, are we covered on the BBQ? Do we need to do anything? 2) Tol, you're race director. Are you comfortable with Mike's software? Do we have a backup to run the heats while you're racing? PD, RH and I are both computer literate and can learn it pretty fast if we need to. They want to know b/c Jeff is, of course, supposed to be at the SWCS race that weekend. 3) Shirts. Do we want shirts? I'd like to have shirts with teh logo just for my own personal use. If we do, should we order enough to sell at the race? Once we've cleared our cash outlay then any profit could go to Shriners. 4) Biff, where's teh sticky that had the link to the donation form?


You talked to Fuzzy? I left him a message yesterday. How did that go? YeeYee, Im getting excited. 

I think as far as the BBQ goes as of right now, itll be on Sunday only. Ill have to talk with Brew when we get closer. After Wednesday I will end the rod auction and focus on the smaller donations and hopefully more brisket doantions and folks to help Brew with the cooking.

Besides the $200 in donations for the trophys, we dont have a cash flow. All the donations I am receiving are made out directly to the Shriners. So it doesnt look good for buying and selling T-Shirts. I do have a link though.

http://www.signupsandbanners.com/

As far as the sticky for the donation form, stickys use up alot of bandwidth and with the problems with the site the last two days, we needed to clean house a little. The good news is, Mont will be adding another server to fix that problem. Imagine getting 1.5 million hits a day. It reeks havoc on servers.


----------



## Gary

Btw, how does this look?

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*2nd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*3rd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*2nd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*3rd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
*​​2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*3rd Place​*2006​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​*Longest Distance Traveled​*​_​2006
​


----------



## Gary

From now on, Ill be posting the donation amount down here and not the names. Up top Ill post the donators names, and not the amount. Obvious reasons of course. BUT, I received another check today for $50. That brings the 2Cool fishing total received so far to $1000. Two more check are on the way right now totalling another $825. And thats not counting the final bids of the two BillyStix Custom rods to be closed at 6:00 pm today. 

I cant thank BillyStix enough. The man is awsome.


----------



## RH Customs

I have no problem running the software when I'm not racing, I'm not sure but I think I will be going up there with PD2. That is not a for sure thing, but I will be there reguradless to race in the 19 Spec Class.

RH


----------



## PD2

Gary,

The layout for the trophies look awesome! Have we received any quotes or got any pricing as far as that goes?

Also, the donation total is phenominal! That has got to place us well over $3000, total - with the rod auction - now! WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!

CJ/RH,

Since RH is going to be racing my car, I'm free to handle some of the RD stuff and announcing while Tol is racing. So whether its RH or me or whoever, we should be good to go. We never really had a commitment from any Mike employees to RD or do anything - I think that would have been extra.

GIT R DUN!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

I just want to say that if any member of 2CRT has NOT gone up to the TTMB forum and taken a read of what has been going on, I'd HIGHLY suggest you take a browse through this link:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=435039#post435039

Whether you know it or not, there is a family here that cares about us and has generously supported us! This is the very reason for 2CRT existing and we are fulfilling the very charter that we put together. Just some thing to remember and be proud of, especially if you are a member of this team!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Paul, I havent had a chance to send out for qoutes on the plaques yet. Ill try to get to that this weekend when I catch my breath. But I did receive another check today for another $400. 

Thats brings us up to a total of $1400 received so far with another $935 expected for the BillyStix rods. Plus there are some other donations on the way.

Hey, did you see Ron R.s post? Yall gotta see it.

TTMB rules. Im here to tell ya, this is one huge family and I love these folks. I only know about 300 of them personally, but I would trust them with my life. A special thanks to Mont for letting us have this site to do things like this. Without him, we couldnt do this.

Thanks bro!


----------



## RH Customs

Will anybody be at Mike's to practice on Saturday?

Thanks
RH


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Paul, I havent had a chance to send out for qoutes on the plaques yet. Ill try to get to that this weekend when I catch my breath. But I did receive another check today for another $400.
> 
> Thats brings us up to a total of $1400 received so far with another $935 expected for the BillyStix rods. Plus there are some other donations on the way.
> 
> Hey, did you see Ron R.s post? Yall gotta see it.
> 
> TTMB rules. Im here to tell ya, this is one huge family and I love these folks. I only know about 300 of them personally, but I would trust them with my life. A special thanks to Mont for letting us have this site to do things like this. Without him, we couldnt do this.
> 
> Thanks bro!


I just got done reading and responding to Ron R.'s post - all I can say is WOW!! You guys have REALLY gotta read it - its what this Charity race is all about!! I wonder if he would be willing to come to the race and just talk about that story to all the racers before we race? I think it would be awesome to put things in perspective. What do ya'll think?

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

I plan on trying to make it out this Saturday to race and get a cycle in on my new batteries. Just hope the rain and cold stay away.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol, good luck with the weatehr thing. it sgonna be nasty tomorrow night and cold as heck saturday


----------



## cjtamu

Ron's post is awesome, that's what it's all about. I talked to Racquel at Shriners today, still seeing about getting some kids out. They have both outpatient and inpatient. I e-mailed the flyer to her and she's gong to distribute. We may not know how many are coming, but if we have some show up we need to be prepared to set aside a little time for them to take a few laps.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Ron's post is awesome, that's what it's all about. I talked to Racquel at Shriners today, still seeing about getting some kids out. They have both outpatient and inpatient. I e-mailed the flyer to her and she's gong to distribute. We may not know how many are coming, but if we have some show up we need to be prepared to set aside a little time for them to take a few laps.


Im gonna bring my MiniZ and Xmod just in case.  Good job bro!


----------



## Gary

Whatcha yall think? Rocket rounds or Qualipoints? I like Rocket Rounds myself. Also, who has an EZ Up and doesnt mind a pit partner?  I like the "Camping Out" feeling of using my own pit table under the tent.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Since there will be 4 rounds of Quals, I will vote qualapoints, but a majority will depict this. Lets vote.

qualapoints = 1
rocket round = 0


----------



## RH Customs

I'll be at the race with an Xray Evo 2 and does anyody want to split a table?

Thanks
RH


----------



## PD2

Tol and Gary,

Give a quick definition of Qualapoints vs. rocket round. That way its not left up to interpretation or at least every one understands what that means. 

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

rocket round = your fastest time is what seeds you in your mains(done just like on club racing)

Qualapoints = each round is seperated from each other, you get points for each round according to how you finished in that individual round. It takes your two best rounds(lowest points) and adds them together to determine your seeding in the mains.


----------



## cjtamu

Qualipoints. Biff, I have a small EZ Up that we can both fit under.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Current votes are:

qualapoints = 2
rocket round = 1


----------



## RH Customs

I say we go with rocket rounds.

RH


----------



## Tol Thomas

Current votes are:

qualapoints = 2
rocket round = 2


----------



## zxeric

rocket round for me.


----------



## wehww

one more for rocket round


----------



## Gary

I think all of us planners need to pit close together so we can be in constant communication with eachother in case of snafus and quick decisions need to be made. That sound like a good idea?


----------



## Gary

BTW. Received another donation today for $300. 

And Im done for the rest of the day working on this. Its my birthday and Im going to pig out and enjoy adult beverage.


----------



## RH Customs

Sounds like a good idea. Also what is the phone number at mikes?

Thanks
RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Also what is the phone number at mikes?
> 
> Thanks
> RH


281-577-6949


----------



## Tol Thomas

Current votes are:

qualapoints = 2
rocket round = 4

Those voted:
Tol
Gary
Chris
wehww
ZX
RH


----------



## PD2

Hey guys!

Any one know the "oval dimensions" of the overall track? Or the overall track size:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86691

Looks like we may have some guys coming down from Shreveport (http://www.shreveportonroad.com/index.html) that would like to know!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Thanks for the info Gary. I just want to let people know the phone number on the flyer for Mike's is not the same as there current number. So to let everybody know the phone number is 281-577-6949.


----------



## Gary

Thats where I got the number I gave you. The flyer. Its not right?


----------



## RH Customs

No the number on the flyer is not the same. The one on the flyer reads 281-446-7550, the number you have me was 281-577-6949. Which one of these if any are correct?


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> No the number on the flyer is not the same. The one on the flyer reads 281-446-7550, the number you have me was 281-577-6949. Which one of these if any are correct?


Im confused now. I swore I got the number from the flyer. Lemme look bro.

My bad. I had the fax number. Is this right?


----------



## PD2

PD2 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Any one know the "oval dimensions" of the overall track? Or the overall track size:
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86691
> 
> Looks like we may have some guys coming down from Shreveport (http://www.shreveportonroad.com/index.html) that would like to know!
> 
> PD2


Hey guys!

More questions from the guys out in Shreveport:

Are there any weight limits for TC?

What about 12th scale? whats the big class? Any idea what foams work? I've never ran my 12th on asphalt?

Do most drivers run spools or one ways?
____________________________________

Any help with this is greatly appreciated! They are indicating that they may come down and race the track on the 25th just to get a feel for the track before the big race - just FYI.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

The phone number for Mike's is 281-577-8250. Their best bet is to call and talk to Phil or Jeff, I know Phil's run some 1/12 there. A spool is teh ticket for mod TC, I think most of the nitro guys are running one-ways b/c they have to make the sweepers. No foams for electric TC. 27's work well, might need 32's when it warms up. Tol or Eric or one of teh guys that runs there a lot will know better.


----------



## PD2

I've called and left a message for them. I'll post up the responses.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Also, where are we are the trophies? We are about 2 1/2 weeks away and really need to get this wrapped up too. I'm running over to a place I saw over here on Westheimer to see what they say. I'll post up what I find from them.

PD2


----------



## PD2

PD2 said:


> Also, where are we are the trophies? We are about 2 1/2 weeks away and really need to get this wrapped up too. I'm running over to a place I saw over here on Westheimer to see what they say. I'll post up what I find from them.
> 
> PD2


I just sent the planners an e-mail on this subject. Be sure to check mail and we can post up if every one is cool with that. Not sure where we are, hence why I took the initiative. Can definitely continue or do whatever - just let me know!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Heck ya bro! Lets do it. Im very close to there and stop by and write him a check tomarrow. And pick them up when they are ready.

WooHoo!


----------



## Gary

Ok, yall check your mail again guys. I just checked in at ******** and had a PM from Carlton.


----------



## Gary

Received another check today from a TTMBer for $425. Thats brings us to a grand total of $2125 so far.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Received another check today from a TTMBer for $425. Thats brings us to a grand total of $2125 so far.


WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! We are nearly half way to our $5000 goal! Rock on!!!

I also spoke to Jeff today at Mike's. He said he is copying the flyer and gonna try to send it out to some of their vendors and see what he can drum up for goodies! If anyone else has done anything on this front, post up and let us know what you got. Tol, anything from Trinity? No pressure, just wondering.

We also talked about the food. He said that if we had to go to the concessions for Saturday and only supply BBQ on Sunday that he may be able to see if the proceeds can be donated to the Shriners for Saturday. Not a 100% for sure thing, but he will see what he can do......stay tuned!

PD2


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=52316


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will call monday and see if they have anything. With the snowbirds last week, and me going through some other stuff, I haven't been able to check up on it.


----------



## RH Customs

You want to Snowbirds?

RH


----------



## Tol Thomas

RH, nope I didn't go but most from trinity went and they conentrate on the team for that race(those who do not go).


----------



## RH Customs

Ah, ok gotcha.

RH


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> I will call monday and see if they have anything. With the snowbirds last week, and me going through some other stuff, I haven't been able to check up on it.


No worries Tol. Just thought I'd see what was happening. We may be a bit thin in this department if no one else has worked on this portion.

Any ideas how best to attack this? I'd say if we had some one focused on trying to call at least one vendor/manufacturer per day to ask them if they could help we may be able to knock this out. Ideas?

PD2


----------



## Gary

This is the last chance. BillyStix has offered another custom rod and we need EVERYONE to post up.

*PLEASE!*

Not just Paul and I.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=52477


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> This is the last chance. BillyStix has offered another custom rod and we need EVERYONE to post up.
> 
> *PLEASE!*
> 
> Not just Paul and I.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=52477


Yes, please guys! Its important to connect with the team that is helping this team. And what better way than to just post up and say thanks or offer up some encouraging words about what we are doing for these kids. If you truly believe in the spirit of giving, just reach out and post up from your heart guys!

GIT R DUN!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ok guys. The BBQ. This is where we stand. Brew will donate, well, read it for yourself.

"Bro,
Guess it's time we get this together. From what I've read in the posts we're looking at about 150 on Sunday. Is that a good number?

I would suggest doing sandwhichs. 

Less expense since they can be foil wrapped and no need for plates and untencils which equals less trash to worry about too. 

Does that work for you or did you have something else in mind?

I have 40lbs of meat to donate so we still need about 30lbs of brisket to feed 150. 

We also need rolls, onions.

I'll provide pickles & jalapenos and the foil to wrap the sandwhiches. I've got the sauce, napkins and the serving trays & setups.

So I guess if we can come up with about 30lbs of briskit, preferably trimmed. About 10 -12 lbs of onions and rolls we're in business. Thats about $100.

You can charge $4 or $5 bucks a pop easily and add $600 or $700 to your talley. 

I can do the serving but y'all need to have someway to collect payments, I'm not really setup to do that.

Let me know what you think.

Jeff"


----------



## Gary

Who lives near Kingwood and can get the rest of the stuff to Brew? Im in a delima right now. Im at home with my truck still broke down. Between what I spent at the hobby shop Saturday and what itll take to get my truck fixed, I doubt Ill have any cash left over. I will have the remainder of the $200 after the cost of the trophys though. But bottom line, we need to get a $100 to Brew before the race.

Any ideas?


----------



## RH Customs

Does Brew ever go up to Mikes for any reason? I might go up to Mikes sometime during the week, and also do we know who is coming, as far as how many are in each class?

RH


----------



## Gary

We think we have the details worked out. Im just off to a slow start this morning. Whatever yall do, dont turn on Spike TV. You wont be able to concetrate. LMAO!

Sports illustrated swim suit shoot. YowZa!


----------



## Brew

RH Customs said:


> Does Brew ever go up to Mikes for any reason? I might go up to Mikes sometime during the week, and also do we know who is coming, as far as how many are in each class?
> 
> RH


I live about a mile or so from Mike's so I can get by there.

The wedding on Saturday put a cramp in my cash flow.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Gary

Things will work out Jeff. This is my idea. Ill PM Rick and have him send the cash for the rod rack to you directly. I havent talked to him yet, Im still working out the details in my head. That usualy takes awhile since Im a taco short of a full Mexican platter. 

BTW. Thank you bro! Good food makes an event even better.


----------



## PD2

I have an idea Gary! Check mail and let me know if that will work!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I have an idea Gary! Check mail and let me know if that will work!
> 
> PD2


Im afraid to check my mail bro. Im laughing so hard right now I have tears coming out of my eyes. LOL

Man, do we ever have a story to tell. LMAO!


----------



## Gary

Brew, we have the details worked out bro. Ill be sending you a check to cover the rest of the food. Ill send it with Rob and Ill PM you when to expect it.

Again, I cant thank you enough!


----------



## Brew

Cool Gary. Glad to help.

Jeff


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Im afraid to check my mail bro. Im laughing so hard right now I have tears coming out of my eyes. LOL
> 
> Man, do we ever have a story to tell. LMAO!


LOL!! That is an understatement for sure!!!

PD2


----------



## nichocha

*maybe!!*

Whats the absolute last day to send in donations?? I may have some money to give, but college has my wallet piched pretty tight!!

Chad


----------



## PD2

nichocha33 said:


> Whats the absolute last day to send in donations?? I may have some money to give, but college has my wallet piched pretty tight!!
> 
> Chad


The last day of the race is Sunday, March 5th. So I'd say that you have until then. We won't deliver the money to the Shriners until after that.

Which brings up a good thing to start thinking about - who all wants to get together the weekend after and bring the donations to Shriners?

PD2


----------



## PD2

Brew said:


> Cool Gary. Glad to help.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, we cannot thank you enough bro! We really appreciate the efforts on the food side of the house! That is totally awesome bro! I'm just glad we figured out a way to get it taken care of!

Thanks again for all your are doing for this cause!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Not quite gonna work that way PD. We have to set it up with Shriners and work it around their schedule. I assume Mike's is going to need time to get all the numbers together, cut the check we need from them, etc.



PD2 said:


> The last day of the race is Sunday, March 5th. So I'd say that you have until then. We won't deliver the money to the Shriners until after that.
> 
> Which brings up a good thing to start thinking about - who all wants to get together the weekend after and bring the donations to Shriners?
> 
> PD2


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Not quite gonna work that way PD. We have to set it up with Shriners and work it around their schedule. I assume Mike's is going to need time to get all the numbers together, cut the check we need from them, etc.


That's cool! I'm glad some one in this team knows how it will all go down! LOL! That is why you have had the contacts with Shriner's. So we could probably receive donations right up until we present them with the money, right?

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, we could. I'm going to wait until the event's over, then we'll set up the presentation.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, we could. I'm going to wait until the event's over, then we'll set up the presentation.


Works for me! Like I said, let's see if we can get a big group of us to go out there and deliver it. I think that would be awesome to see what our donations are impacting!

Who's in?!?!

PD2


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Not quite gonna work that way PD. We have to set it up with Shriners and work it around their schedule. I assume Mike's is going to need time to get all the numbers together, cut the check we need from them, etc.


We have to be carefull. Some of these checks I have from donators are only good for 60 days. The first one is up April 1st.....................


----------



## Gary

Brew said:


> Cool Gary. Glad to help.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, Ill be sending you a check this week with Rob. You can pick it up at Sams. I dunno yer last name though.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Brew

Towle
Pronounced Toll

Jeff


----------



## PD2

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/USTX1080?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_outdoors

I hate bringing up the "W" word, especially when holding an outdoor race, but.......have we thought about what are alternative/back up plan is? Just wondering.......

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

Paul, not sure about the back-up plan, no other nroad track in town(expecially no indoor one). This week, everyday the forcast has changed, hopefully it will change for next weekend and clear up. Hard to predicted more than a few days ahead what the weather will do. Worse case scenario, we get rain and ???????????? what we should do. Reschedule? Refund Entries? Wait it out? Run in Rain(Europeans do it)? Suggestions???????????????? Bueler? Bueler?


----------



## PD2

My first reaction would be to reschedule it. But, I wonder if we could get it all done in one day or the other?

I agree, at this point, we would really be speculating. Let's wait till we are within the 5-day forecast time frame. But I just thought I'd get the conversation going around thoughts, ideas, and plans for back ups, for just in case. 

PD2


----------



## boom!

I will have lighting at the track so start early and race late? Could you guys do it all in one day?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I think we could do it all in one day.


----------



## cjtamu

Just guessing at the numbers (based on talking to people, the fact there's a SWCS series race that weekend, etc.) I think we can get it done in a day. Once the sun comes out on-road tracks dry fast. But I'm with Tol, they change the freeking forecast twice a day so let's see what it looks like middle of next week.


----------



## PD2

OK. No biggie. We will keep it on the back-burner and bring it back to the front as we get closer. We have 2 days, so hopefully we can get it worked out during that time frame. Heck, let's be different and run at night only! LOL!! J/K!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Im a fisherman. I have a special connection with the weather Gods. 

Received two more checks this week with more on the way.

Right now we stand at $2360 received. Plus I sent a check out to Brew today for the rest of the BBQ.

Cross yalls fingers and dont do any rain dances.


----------



## PD2

WOOHOO!!!! That is awesome Biff! I feel like we are working the Jerry Lewis telathon!! We should have updates every day on the 24-hour mark! LOL!!!

And as far as the "W" goes, that is why I really did not want to say anything, but thought we would start thinking about contingencies.

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

What are you talkin about?RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> What are you talkin about?RH


You got that right bro!

I have no idea what they are talking about. 

I got a PM from Boomgoon today asking if I was ready to race. Pfft! :slimer:

I LOVE big races. Especially when they have meaning like this one. Its something we "Hand Built", from the ground up and was alot of work. And yall know it was alot of work. I think several times we were ready to kill eachother and didnt care if we went to jail for it.

If you dont belive me, ask Bigmax, Mongo and Tol. We have been there before. When its over and you dont feel allmost like crying with joy, you have no soul.

We did good my brothers. Really, really good. Im very proud to work with yall.


----------



## PD2

Now why did you have to go and get sentimental on us..... 

I know what you mean. I have been a part of some big events and I know exactly what you mean!

Now, let's GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

http://www.rcproseries.com/

Not sure if many of you have taken the opportunity to check this out, but take a look out on RC Pro.......

Carlton is da man!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Thats just beyond cool.


----------



## PD2

Oh yeah baby! That is 2Cool!!!!!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

So who will be at Mikes on Sunday for practice?

RH


----------



## PD2

*Attention All Charity Race Racers!!*

With the race being this weekend, I have spoken with our Race Director and here are the details of the schedule, so far, for racing on Saturday and Sunday, March 4-5:

*Friday, March 3rd:*

All day practice, as long as Mike's Hobby Shop is open. Normal practice fees will be in effect.

*Saturday, March 4th:*

8:00 am (or when the shop opens) - Open Sign-Up starts (remember, you can sign up and pay before this time - Mike's is taking entries even now)

8:00 am to 10:30 am - Open Practice Time

10:30 am - Sign-Ups will close

Between 10:30 am and 11:00 am - Drivers meeting

11:00 am - First round of qualifiers will start

*Sunday, March 5th:*

8:00 am to 9:30 am - Open Practice Time

10:00 am - First round of A-Mains will be run first

This schedule is contingent upon no weather delays. If we encounter any rain delays or cancellations from Saturday, races will be rescheduled to Sunday and start at 9:00 am (weather permitting).

If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to let us know!

See you all there!
PD2


----------



## Gary

You wanna share the other news bro?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> You wanna share the other news bro?


Eh, sure, why not!

The 2Cool Charity Race Benefiting the Shriners Hospitals for Children is sponsored by:

Our friends and family members at 2Cool Fishing......

AND....

Xtreme RC Car Magazine!! - www.rc411.com They have a nice batch of magazines, stickers and t-shirts, as well as their company banner being sent down right now as we speak!

We'd like to thank our sponsors for donating to such a worth cause!! We are still waiting on a few more and will update this list with the others as they come in!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Eh, sure, why not!
> 
> The 2Cool Charity Race Benefiting the Shriners Hospitals for Children is sponsored by:
> 
> Our friends and family members at 2Cool Fishing......
> 
> AND....
> 
> Xtreme RC Car Magazine!! - www.rc411.com They have a nice batch of magazines, stickers and t-shirts, as well as their company banner being sent down right now as we speak!
> 
> We'd like to thank our sponsors for donating to such a worth cause!! We are still waiting on a few more and will update this list with the others as they come in!
> 
> PD2


WooooHooo!


----------

